
Benchmarks Comparing AWS, DigitalOcean, Linode, Packet and Vultr - james33
https://www.goldfirestudios.com/blog/150/Benchmarking-AWS-DigitalOcean-Linode-Packet-and-Vultr
======
bradknowles
With respect, the most reliable speedtest site that I have ever found is the
one at DSLreports -- see
[https://www.dslreports.com/speedtest](https://www.dslreports.com/speedtest)

The Ookla speedtest.net reports are far too easily gamed.

~~~
james33
I did point this out in the results and why I was mainly looking for
consistency rather than top-line speed.

